# Princeton NJ BMW Meet (Sat 3/20) - Late Notice



## sab0276 (Mar 11, 2004)

There going to be a meet at the Macaroni Grill on Rte 1 in Princeton, NJ tomorrow (Saturday March 20th) at 1:00pm.
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=178426

Where: 
Ramano's Macaroni Grill 
3569 US Highway 1, 
Princeton, NJ 08540 
(609) 520-9700

When: 
March 20th, Saturday 
1 pm till when ever

-Scott


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'll be at Meadowlands Racetrack attending 
this.


----------

